# hairy back



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

A lot of women like a man with a bit of hair, not all shaved (FACT)


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Soul keeper said:


> A lot of women like a man with a bit of hair, not all shaved (FACT)


Danish bird at my old work place liked back hair - thought that was weird, granted I carry 90% of mine on my chest and legs.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


if you ain't got a Mrs go and see your mum and get her to shave it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


I'm thinking full on Mohican from crack to forehead


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


If you got nobody to do it then you will have to get creative with a loofah back exfoliator and bottle of veet. Wait for it to set in, then just shower off.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


funny u should ask this i googled some methods for myself and came up with paint roller, cling film or something like thishttp://www.completecareshop.co.uk/bathing-aids/sponges-and-washing-aids/long-handled-bendable-sponge-view-large?gclid=CjwKEAjwi4yuBRDX_vq07YyF7l8SJAAhm0rpLaznyEqHgrJVOMueRAOgfmgTx4l_j0ZA8wd1gJsZFhoChonw_wcB

We must be in the minority cos i couldnt find any threads regarding this in this forum.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bish83 said:


> funny u should ask this i googled some methods for myself and came up with paint roller, cling film or something like thishttp://www.completecareshop.co.uk/bathing-aids/sponges-and-washing-aids/long-handled-bendable-sponge-view-large?gclid=CjwKEAjwi4yuBRDX_vq07YyF7l8SJAAhm0rpLaznyEqHgrJVOMueRAOgfmgTx4l_j0ZA8wd1gJsZFhoChonw_wcB
> 
> We must be in the minority cos i couldnt find any threads regarding this in this forum.


how's that going to help unless ive an itchy back


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Gay friend would help you gratefully


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> Gay friend would help you gratefully


but were not friends


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> but were not friends


I know... I don't have gay friends


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

instead of waxing use nair or its equivalent.

Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

How hairy? A few guys I know use a clipper with a really long handle attachment but its more of a close trim as oppose to a 'shave'... might be a useful idea, pretty safe (no razor-cut risks!) as well as easy and quick to do...

In fact, looks something like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Groomer-BG2036-32-Attachment/dp/B0087CL98K


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Best way I found and safest
Somebody else do it for me..
Yourself alone will leave hairs and probably cut.
Plenty desperate women out there mate


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

The best device ive found so far for back hair is called 'wife with shears'.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Got mine waxed last week - £20 and hurt like the bejesus.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

barsnack said:


> Any devices out there to reach my hairy fu**ing back....cant be bothered getting someone to wax it...got holidays later in year, so don't wanna look like ive a carpet on my back


Get someone to shave it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BoomTime said:


> Get someone to shave it?


not sure anyone would, unless they had full body overalls



MrM said:


> Got mine waxed last week - £20 and hurt like the bejesus.


might go down that route....pain doesn't bother me, more the feeling like a dick does....£20 sounds good


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kristina said:


> How hairy? A few guys I know use a clipper with a really long handle attachment but its more of a close trim as oppose to a 'shave'... might be a useful idea, pretty safe (no razor-cut risks!) as well as easy and quick to do...
> 
> In fact, looks something like this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Groomer-BG2036-32-Attachment/dp/B0087CL98K


What the f**k do I want to buy a Dildo for?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> What the f**k do I want to buy a Dildo for?


Hahaha. Mate don't knock it 'til you try it hey...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Hahaha. Mate don't knock it 'til you try it hey...


im actually considering getting it....looks usable....thanks


----------

